# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Powerlifting and Losing Weight

## DieselXL

Hey everyone Im new on here. Im weighing in about 320 but i got a lot of bodyfat to drop. I wanna get down to 250. I know its not really possible to add a ton of muscle and drop bodyfat. Ive done cycles in the past but I wanted some advice on weight loss. Ive cleaned my diet up which I know is most important. I just want to maintain my strength if not add a little if I can. Ive been researching clen . It seems like the best weight loss that isnt technically a steriod

----------


## Gaspaco

What is your bf% ?

----------


## JinNtonic

Clen is a waste of money at your weight. Just stick with diet for now.

----------


## Combat Vet 11B

> Clen is a waste of money at your weight. Just stick with diet for now.


Agreed, from what I have researched you need to get your diet and cardio in check.

----------


## Placebro

My advice would be to look up IIFYM, set your macros and get started.

----------


## gearbox

> Hey everyone Im new on here. Im weighing in about 320 but i got a lot of bodyfat to drop. I wanna get down to 250. I know its not really possible to add a ton of muscle and drop bodyfat. Ive done cycles in the past but I wanted some advice on weight loss. Ive cleaned my diet up which I know is most important. I just want to maintain my strength if not add a little if I can. Ive been researching clen. It seems like the best weight loss that isnt technically a steriod


you cant gain muscle while cutting and strength will go away a little but come back quickly when you eat some carbs and trying to maintain.
clen is a bad idea.
bite the bullet and realize you let yourself go a little to much and make the sacrifices to bring yourself back 
if you continue to lift hard strength can stay close to the same. But you wont gain any

----------

